# DIY capo



## shabti (Mar 11, 2014)

So the guitar I dumpstered can't play open chords without a capo, so I made one out of rubber bands and chopsticks.


----------



## shabti (Mar 11, 2014)

And a medical latex glove to protect the back of the neck, wrapped around the chopstick


----------



## shabti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------

